# Ideas on keeping a puppy entertained beyond the obvious???



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Ok, can't WAIT to hear your responses to this!

My baby, Kaiya, is 12 weeks old tomorrow. My 7-yr old female GSD, Nikka, passed away on April 5th and my 9-yr old male GSD, Titan, passed away on June 18th.  Needless to say, this is not my 1st rodeo...

Titan was THE perfect pup from the moment we brought him home. He was mouthy for a little while - but house trained quickly, had EXTREME focus with a high play drive so had already taught him 8 commands by 8 weeks old. He was definitely not the alpha of the litter - but right in the middle. Nikka on the other hand WAS the alpha. The breeder described her perfectly "a bull in a china closet!" LOL She screamed in her crate the first few nights home, took a bit longer to housetrain, barked way too much, ticked us off plenty, didn't want to be cuddled or held at all (but was VERY loveable as she got older) and was just basically a big 'ol fun, pain in the butt!

Now we have Kaiya. Little Kaiya is also the alpha - but she is a big mixture of Titan and Nikka. She has made strong eye contact since the day we picked her up at 8 weeks, is doing great with housetraining, never has cried once when we've put her in the crate, has done incredible on the leash (we've been taking her on walks since 8 weeks old w/no problems), rides in the car like a charm and is VERY affectionate. The thing I'm not used to is the EXTREME amount of energy she has when she is awake and the EXTREME amount of mouthing she does!!

I researched toys and chews for 8 weeks before she came. Each toy has a lot of thought put into it. But now? There's only a couple of them that she plays with. I have walked into plenty of pet stores in the past 2 weeks and I can't find a toy that is different than what she already has! She is obsessed with bully sticks...THANK GOD! They've become our saving grace many-a-time as we call them our 'babysitting sticks'! Here's the thing...if I am not entertaining her every minute - she's a TERROR! I've started taking her on walks morning, noon and night (as I work from home). This tires her out a lot - but not as much as I thought it would! I have been working on clicker training sessions with her at night. So far have only taught her sit and down - but haven't had time to research what commands to do next. I sit down and play tug with her with the "Holy Roller" ball and she's already doing a great job of fetching it, too. Now, though....I've run out of ideas on what to do with her to stimulate her. I know she needs mental AND physical stimulation - so I'd love to hear your ideas!! Neither of our other 2 dogs seemed to require this much interaction as a pup - so this is new to me. (We're starting her 1st obedience class in 3 weeks).

Also, any ideas on how to solve the only 2 REAL problems we have with her? We have a really expensive silk tree in our kitchen with all that "straw" in the pot. She keeps grabbing the straw, pulling it out and running all over the house with it. I know we could take it out but she needs to learn to live in OUR world - not us live in hers! She knows she's not supposed to get in there now - but sometimes she does it just to make a game out of it! She WANTS me to chase her with it...I swear! This whole "catch me if you can" thing is becoming quite prevalent with her lately on all kinds of things & I don't know how to change it.

The mouthing is just OUT OF CONTROL!! She not only acts like an anteater in our backyard eating everything she comes in contact with dirt, rocks, bird poop, etc.....but she also mouths us TERRIBLY! Tried diverting her with toys, tried the squirt bottle, tried the "IPE" noise, tried growling at her, tried flipping her onto her back and telling her "NO" until she calms down and the main thing we do is hold her snout closed and say "NO BITE". The second we finish any of those activities she is right back at it!! Not only that, sometimes she gets pissed off after we do that stuff...you can tell. Right now it's cute (it's a growly, pissed off puppy bark) but as she gets bigger - not so much.) I've tried ignoring her and walking away - but she's right on my ankles biting them as I'm walking away!! The ankle thing has really ramped up the past week or so - it just seems like she's snowballing with this stuff and I've run out of ideas on how to make her stop! 

She's definitely more ornery than defiant - but she also is a pretty strong-willed little thing - moreso than our other 2 ever were.

So.............after this novel...........can't wait to read your responses!!


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

I think that when people say they had a "perfect" puppy that didn't chew excessively, wasn't too mouthy and didn't have excessive amounts of energy are a *VERY* rare exception!

Congratulations...you have a *typical *GSD puppy...welcome to the world of feeling like you are on the brink of going insane every day...LOL!

I have a 5 month old independant, overly confident, extremely driven male puppy...it certainly was and still is a constant battle keeping him "busy". Here is what I did/do and what I recommend for you:

1. Utilize a crate/babygates/ex-pen to your best advantage. If she is contained she will learn inadvertantly how to behave in your house. For example, there are parts of my house that my puppy STILL doesn't have access to...and probably won't till 10 - 12 months old. It doesn't mean that I am conforming to him...it means that I know and understand dog develpment and behavior as they grow...once he matures, I know he will have the self-control and mental maturity to understand the "leave it" command and have more access to my house. 

If she doesn't have the opportunity to chew the straw from your expensive silk tree because she can't get to it, then your expensive tree won't get ruined and she will know it's not an option whatsoever. 

2. Get a flirt pole. This is a great way to get their energy out without too much effort on your part. Puppies LOVE these and it tires them out because they are running after the little critter, tugging, pulling and having fun! Amazon.com: Kyjen Tail Teaser Dog Toy with Refill: Kitchen & Dining

3. It sounds like you give her a lot of exercise and walks to tire her out, but some other ways to keep her brain busy and tire her out are:

Take a muffin tin and put treats in each of the holes, then put a tennis ball on top of each treat in the holes. She will have to paw at and pick up each tennis ball to get at the treats. After she figures out the game, you can only put treats under 1 or 2 of the tennis balls so she has to "think" even more. 

Give her a cardboard box. My puppy LOVES to play with boxes. He tips them over, drags them around, pounces on top of them, and LOVES to rip them up. One box can keep him busy for hours. Yes, you have to pick up the little pieces of the box if she decides to rip it apart, but it much better than picking up pieces of your shoes or your silk tree. 

Fill up a kong with peanut butter and then freeze it. It will keep her busy for quite a long time...I recommend having several of them so you can rotate. 

Use a bob-a-lot. My boy loves his...watch the video to see how to use it. Leerburg | Bob-a-Lot

Hope some of that helps!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Check out this video:

http://youtu.be/yXqNl5bTCMU

Skip to about the 40 second mark and see what they have in the X-pen for the puppy to destroy.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hillary_Plog said:


> 3. It sounds like you give her a lot of exercise and walks to tire her out, but some other ways to keep her brain busy and tire her out are:
> 
> *Take a muffin tin and put treats in each of the holes, then put a tennis ball on top of each treat in the holes. She will have to paw at and pick up each tennis ball to get at the treats. After she figures out the game, you can only put treats under 1 or 2 of the tennis balls so she has to "think" even more*.
> 
> ...


Looove the bolded idea!! I am going to have to try that with Glock!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> I know we could take it out but she needs to learn to live in OUR world - not us live in hers!


That's like expecting a 2 year old to KNOW not to touch a hot stove, not to stick things in electrical outlets or not to drink the bottles of cleaner under the sink.

That's expecting TOO MUCH.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I call it 'payback' time LOL..Honestly, previous to Masi, I had gsd's, that didn't chew things up, weren't mouthy, did require mental /physical activities,,but I just don't remember them being so "demanding" as to when I got Masi..That girl is an energizer bunny! LOL..

THANK GOD, she has settled more that she is mature, she was a great puppy, and really didn't chew on possessions, but she was a rock eater, loved to hang off my pants leg, jump jump jump, and "lets do something NOW"...I figure she was my payback , but turned out to be the best 

The straw in the plant, maybe cover with aluminum foil for now?? 

Got any friends with puppies, or nice mannered dogs she could hang out with, nothing like another dog to wear a puppy out

I used Kongs, froze ice cubes with treats, but mostly since I have the luxury of working part time, spent alot of outside time with my dogs when they were puppies..


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Hillary_Plog said:


> I think that when people say they had a "perfect" puppy that didn't chew excessively, wasn't too mouthy and didn't have excessive amounts of energy are a *VERY* rare exception!
> 
> Congratulations...you have a *typical *GSD puppy...welcome to the world of feeling like you are on the brink of going insane every day...LOL!
> 
> ...


AWESOME ideas and a couple of things I haven't ordered yet...THANK YOU!!

(And, yes, I had one of those RARE, awesome pups/adults in Titan. The only thing he EVER did that was a lot of work was that he CONSTANTLY brought us the frisbee to throw to him. Play was WORK to him and he took it VERY seriously!! Oh, how I miss him...it's only been 3 weeks )


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> That's like expecting a 2 year old to KNOW not to touch a hot stove, not to stick things in electrical outlets or not to drink the bottles of cleaner under the sink.
> 
> That's expecting TOO MUCH.


Okay, you've convinced me....I'll take it out for now. I just figured we were supposed to train her to live by our rules - but may have gotten this one wrong!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

your not wrong, but at this age, everything is fair game ))

Couple other things I'd done,,take a tennis ball, and put it in an old sock with a big knot on the end, mine would chuck those things around all day long...A plastic milk jug, fill with some treats,,again, mine would entertain themselves with that..I swear I used to buy all kinds of toys, and they ended up liking to play with 'junk', better than the toys..mine are crazy over squeaky toys as well


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Got any friends with puppies, or nice mannered dogs she could hang out with, nothing like another dog to wear a puppy out
> 
> I used Kongs, froze ice cubes with treats, but mostly since I have the luxury of working part time, spent alot of outside time with my dogs when they were puppies..


I do have friends with dogs & she LOVES them! (This is why I'm EXTRA sad that I lost Titan a few weeks ago - she was his little shadow!) I get her around other dogs as much as possible.

I agree with the outside time - my dilemma now is that we're in the middle of a 100 degree heat wave for the past week (and next week) and it's just too miserable for her to be outside for long. I take her on a walk early morn & late night - but even then the little boogar runs for the shade and plops in someone's grass and won't move! LOL

So far she's not interested in a Kong at all. Gave her one with the Kong peanut butter insert - no go. Tell me about the frozen ice cubes with treats please!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

*The tree....*

See what my cute little monster has done to the tree????


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

But on a positive note....just gave her a cardboard box (as suggested) and she seems to be liking it so far!


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> But on a positive note....just gave her a cardboard box (as suggested) and she seems to be liking it so far!


 
LOL...so cute! I told you...they LOVE boxes! You can even throw/toss it for her...so she "gets" that she can tip it, pounce on it, shake it, chase it...you can also put her toys in it and/or place toys under it so she has to "find" them underneath it.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*She has made strong eye contact since the day we picked her up at 8 weeks*, is doing great with housetraining, never has cried once when we've put her in the crate, has done incredible on the leash (we've been taking her on walks since 8 weeks old w/no problems), rides in the car like a charm and is VERY affectionate. The thing I'm not used to is the EXTREME amount of energy she has when she is awake and the EXTREME amount of mouthing she does!!
The eye contact is a good thing. I don't buy into the alpa nonsense. She is a high energy, drivey pup and it's your job to start clicker training etc. to teach her the right behaviors. 

Here's the thing...if I am not entertaining her every minute - she's a TERROR! I've started taking her on walks morning, noon and night (as I work from home). This tires her out a lot - but not as much as I thought it would! I have been working on clicker training sessions with her at night. So far have only taught her sit and down - but haven't had time to research what commands to do next. I sit down and play tug with her with the "Holy Roller" ball and she's already doing a great job of fetching it, too. Now, though....I've run out of ideas on what to do with her to stimulate her. I know she needs mental AND physical stimulation - so I'd love to hear your ideas!! Neither of our other 2 dogs seemed to require this much interaction as a pup - so this is new to me. (We're starting her 1st obedience class in 3 weeks).
Start teaching her heel, sit, down, perching, touch, FOCUS and other things. You don't have to have them on queue, just shape the behavior and keep it fun. Work on ENGAGEMENT training.


Also, any ideas on how to solve the only 2 REAL problems we have with her? We have a really expensive silk tree in our kitchen with all that "straw" in the pot. She keeps grabbing the straw, pulling it out and running all over the house with it. I know we could take it out but she needs to learn to live in OUR world - not us live in hers! She knows she's not supposed to get in there now - but sometimes she does it just to make a game out of it! She WANTS me to chase her with it...I swear! This whole "catch me if you can" thing is becoming quite prevalent with her lately on all kinds of things & I don't know how to change it. I love this. Denali was the SAME EXACT WAY. It's crazy. You're like me 2 years ago. We had a fake plant in the living room and she would always grab the fuzz and take off running. I wouldn't ever chase her and yes she knew she wasn't supposed to. She really wanted to make a game out of it; total butthead. I realized that when she started doing things she knew would get her negative attention, it was because she was getting overtired and bratty. We would be playing and then all of a sudden BAM she grabs something she's not supposed to and KEPT doing it. At that point, I just said forget it! I gave her a crate time and she would immediately pass out and wake up 2 hours later. 

The mouthing is just OUT OF CONTROL!! Yup, this is also Denali two years ago. Oddly enough, the new puppy isn't so mouthy. I think having an older dog around definitely helps with teaching new dogs manners. Unfortunately, since you lost your boy, the puppy only has you to teach her. If she mouths you, I would allow it until she starts to develop a soft mouth. If she's too rough yelp in a really high pitched way and then walk away from her. Total ignore for a few moments, then come back and make up. 
Sometimes, a yelp will amp her up even more and she will go completely crazy. This is another time when a nap time would be beneficial. 

She's definitely more ornery than defiant - but she also is a pretty strong-willed little thing - moreso than our other 2 ever were. I think not having a role model is the reason why she's a bit more difficult. That and you said yourself, your breeder gave you a very drivey girl. If she's driving you nuts after a few hours of being out, just remember that the crate is your friend.


----------



## SweetSalem (Oct 22, 2010)

Salem was/is exactly the way your little one is. I have three little kids that I send outside with Salem to play with. At 13 months old, her "mouthing" is considerably less than it use to be. With us what worked is "yelping" and walking away.... she has learned that isn't that thing to do. But I understand all too well about the constant "on the move' need to get into things" puppy. Drives you batty! It does get better over time.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Tbarrios333 said:


> *She has made strong eye contact since the day we picked her up at 8 weeks*, is doing great with housetraining, never has cried once when we've put her in the crate, has done incredible on the leash (we've been taking her on walks since 8 weeks old w/no problems), rides in the car like a charm and is VERY affectionate. The thing I'm not used to is the EXTREME amount of energy she has when she is awake and the EXTREME amount of mouthing she does!!
> The eye contact is a good thing. I don't buy into the alpa nonsense. She is a high energy, drivey pup and it's your job to start clicker training etc. to teach her the right behaviors.




Thanks for all the great info!! Couple of questions - as far as the "alpha nonsense" what do you mean exactly? I know there were 4 pups and the breeder did personality profiles - isn't there ALWAYS an alpha in the litter? She, by far, had the strongest personality of all 4! (and since our Nikka was also the alpha of her litter 7 years ago - we've had experience with that strong drive "thing" ... that's why we wanted her!  Yes, she is a very high drive puppy...that's for sure!



Tbarrios333 said:


> Start teaching her heel, sit, down, perching, touch, FOCUS and other things. You don't have to have them on queue, just shape the behavior and keep it fun. Work on ENGAGEMENT training.




Would LOVE to start on this stuff at home since we still have 3 weeks until obedience training starts. Any threads on here you might be able to link me to that talk about how to teach heel, perching (?), touch, focus, etc.? I've already clicker trained her to "sit" and "down" - she learned them with lightening fast speed. I know she's a quick learner - I'm just so busy with her and work - haven't had time to dig and find the info on other commands and how to teach them.




Tbarrios333 said:


> I love this. Denali was the SAME EXACT WAY. It's crazy. You're like me 2 years ago. We had a fake plant in the living room and she would always grab the fuzz and take off running. I wouldn't ever chase her and yes she knew she wasn't supposed to. She really wanted to make a game out of it; total butthead. I realized that when she started doing things she knew would get her negative attention, it was because she was getting overtired and bratty. We would be playing and then all of a sudden BAM she grabs something she's not supposed to and KEPT doing it. At that point, I just said forget it! I gave her a crate time and she would immediately pass out and wake up 2 hours later.


Ok, this is awesome. However, someone posted earlier that I should just move the tree out as it's too tempting for a young puppy to get into. So in your opinion, do you believe moving it out is the right thing to do, or putting her in her crate if she gets into it?

This leads me to another question. I'm questioning on if when she exhibits bad behavior (i.e. mouthing, getting into things she's not supposed to, etc.) is the correct thing to do. Will the pup then have a negative view of it's crate like "this is the place I go to when I'm bad?" Also, if I just take her out of her environment when she's doing something wrong - does that teach her that what she's doing is wrong - or will she just do it again when she wakes up? I always use the crate for times when I can't watch over her every second - but I've never used it as a "time out" yet. Would definitely like to hear more thoughts from everyone on this! 
The mouthing is just OUT OF CONTROL!! 




Tbarrios333 said:


> Yup, this is also Denali two years ago. Oddly enough, the new puppy isn't so mouthy. I think having an older dog around definitely helps with teaching new dogs manners. Unfortunately, since you lost your boy, the puppy only has you to teach her. If she mouths you, I would allow it until she starts to develop a soft mouth. If she's too rough yelp in a really high pitched way and then walk away from her. Total ignore for a few moments, then come back and make up.





Tbarrios333 said:


> Sometimes, a yelp will amp her up even more and she will go completely crazy. This is another time when a nap time would be beneficial.




I am REALLY having a tough time with this one. I've tried the high pitched thing - and everything else I've read on this board! Also, when I turn to walk away and ignore, she follows, and nips at the ankles! It's getting more pronounced each day - it seems that 98% of the time she's awake and not on a walk, chewing a bone, eating or playing with a toy - she's chewing me!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

The mouthing is just one of those things that you have to live with until they grow out of it. There's only so much you can do and even then they still act like sharks. At one point, I would lean down to pet/kiss Denali and she would jump up to bite my face. It's just how it is lol. 

I would only use the "time out" when I know that they are being a butthead because of the tiredness. Have you ever noticed what happens after puppy zoomies? They pass out. Same concept. When they start going crazy and I know they're getting to a point where they've had a lot of exercise/stimulation, then I put them in the crate. I don't say it in a mean way. I say "crate time!" in a happy voice and then put them in there. Neither of my dogs have a negative association with the crate.

As far as the tree goes, I didn't really have any place to put it so it had to stay there. She would leave it alone 80% of the time, but then as she got more and more crazy she would repeatedly go for the fuzz. I never made a big deal out of it; I just ignored her when she did it. Me ignore = no fun for her. I would casually go up to her and take it away. If she kept at it, I knew it was time for a nap. 

As far as the alpha thing goes, dogs do have pack drive, but I don't think it applies to humans. To me it's just driven vs. mellow when it comes to a puppy. I don't think they exhibit much dominance at that age. There's another thread going on here where a 9 month old mouthed someone and growled and it was viewed as dominance, when it's probably just play.

I recommend you do some research on Micheal Ellis (my favorite trainer) through the Leerburg website. The DVDs are phenomenal and his marker training/engagement training has done wonders for both of my dogs. The puppy is thriving on it.
From now on I would lure her around with a treat and mark with a "Yes!" when she follows your hand, then make her chase her reward (the treat) while it is still in your hand. Lure her into downs/sits/heel position and mark then treat. Always mark and treat for eye contact.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Awesome info!!

As far as the tree goes - I'd LOVE to ignore her - but she would EAT the fuzz - so I can't! LOL Sounds like moving it out until she matures a little bit might be my best bet. I guess I can always bring it in when we're having company and PRETEND like it's always there. haha!

As far as the alpha thing goes - I meant she was the alpha of her litter - not of our house (at least we're trying to keep it that way!) When we went to view the pups at 6 weeks the other 3 were markedly more mellow than her. Adorable because they were all laying on people's laps while SHE was prancing around, wagging her tail the entire time and nibbling on people's shoes! She's quite the mixture of sweet and unbelievably sassy - that's why we liked her so much!

I'm actually RELIEVED to hear you said the mouthing is just something they need to grow out of. After you feel like you've tried everything and nothing much is working - it feels like you're doing something wrong. Like I said, my PERFECT male that passed away on June 18th mouthed me - but it was never out of control and it definitely went away. My female that died in April I don't remember ever mouthing me (which is a shock - because she was the orneriest, strong-willed dog EVER!) But this one? It is really the only thing I can complain about (other than the tree!) ... but it is NON-STOP! And yes, I lean down to pet/kiss and I get the jump up/bite too! LOL 

I will definitely check out those training videos and info. We got this puppy because our female died - and then to have our male die too - well - it's just all been kind of unexpected...to say the least. If you would've told us 3 months ago that BOTH of our healthy dogs would die and we'd have a new puppy in the next 3 months - we wouldn't have believed you. Since it's been 7 years since I've had a GSD pup - I feel like I'm having to learn everything all over again - and getting a new puppy wasn't even on my radar scope 3 months ago. She's WELL worth every minute of it though...she's our LIFESAVER right now!!

Thanks again!


----------

